# Merchant Services



## Allimac (7 Dec 2012)

We have a very small business and accept credit/debit cards - we previously dealt with Ulster Bank and got a really good deal of something like €12.50 a month for the terminal rental and then paid commission on payments, Ulster Bank then transferred this service to Streamline.

We recently changed our internet to UPC and our old terminal wasn't compatable (old telephone line v fibreoptic) ... we looked at the various options, rang Streamline (they were useless!) and in the end we had to get a new terminal through Verifone which is costing us over twice as much as the previous terminal. We were then paying Streamline for the commission only. Our business is small and there are months we don't have any transactions at all.

Got an Invoice yesterday from Steamline for 90.25 VAT incl. I rang them, apparently they sent us a letter in August (don't recall seeing it) in which they told us they were now going to charge 30 minimum per month, 36.99 annual fee and 11.99 per month non-compliance charge (apparently we have to fill in something online in order to comply). I would certainly have remembered this letter coming in!!

We are now thinking of changing merchant, does anyone have any suggestions?

We are mostly annoyed at Streamline because when we phoned them a few months ago when we were trying to way up the various options this new pricing wasn't mentioned, we don't recall a letter coming in from them, and also when we were having problems with the noncompatability they were more than useless!

Thanks - sorry about the rant .....


----------



## terrysgirl33 (7 Dec 2012)

It may be worth considering if you need to keep a credit/debit card facility?  I don't know the ins and outs of it, but I've noticed more and more shops have a sign saying they don't take cards.


----------



## Allimac (7 Dec 2012)

I know Terrysgirl, we did wonder about that ourselves and maybe that is what we'll have to do ... unfortunately though we have signed a contract for the terminal as well as paying the set up fee of almost €250 only a couple of months ago ......


----------



## Amy77 (29 Dec 2012)

hey, i am in the same situation, i have a small business and only noticed today that Streamline is charging me 39.00, i rang them of course and apparently Visa asked them to do it and is a "new thing", when i replied i don't agree with any extra (appart from the normal Laser, Visa or Mastercard transaction fees) i was advised to cancel the terminal, as regards to the letter in August i was told the same and i never received anything, i am thinking to cancel everyhing as well, sick of all these new charges


----------



## pog3000 (16 Oct 2014)

*Transactions not reaching the bank account*

Recently, I changed provider from AIB merchant services to payment sense as there offering seemed to be substantially cheaper. Today I found out that NONE of the transactions have been banked (a month later). I rang the rep and am waiting for him to get back to me. Has anyone any information on what I should do next? Thanks in advance


----------

